# Wingst, Cadenberge



## HiFi XS (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo Nordies,

Kennst sich jemand in dieser Gegend aus? Ich bin ein paar tage dort und wurde gern wissen, wo es off-road möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Mai 2008)

Genauer gesagt bin ich im Balje, falls jemand was weißt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (9. Mai 2008)

Im Wingster Forst geht es bis zu 70 (!) m in der Höhe, da sind auch ein paar leichte Trails dabei.

rossi


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Mai 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Im Wingster Forst geht bis zu 70 (!) m in der Höhe, da sind auch ein paar leichte Trails dabei.
> 
> rossi



All right - Ein Berg  

Ich kenn mich dort überhaupt nicht aus, danke für den tipp.


----------



## snody (10. Mai 2008)

Viel kann ich nicht sagen, war einmal mit dem Rad dort und ab und an spazieren.
Ist für die Gegend halt etwas hügeliger. 
Richte dich aber lieber mal auf Touren ein, erkunde die Gegend, fahr hoch bis nach Otterndorf, an die Nordsee, Elberadweg...über die Dörfer.

Die paar Waldstücke die du finden wirst, reichen zum biken nicht lange aus...

http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/zipdownload.php?cat=6498

Mehr hab ich nicht.

www.wingst.de kennst du? Hat auch Tourenvorschläge da.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Mai 2008)

Danke snody -  Hab auch einige ältere Beitrage über Wingst hier im Forum gefunden. Sind die fotos hier von dir in Wingst aufgenommen?

Dein link oben funktioniet nicht!


----------



## snody (10. Mai 2008)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Danke snody -  Hab auch einige ältere Beitrage über Wingst hier im Forum gefunden. Sind die fotos hier von dir in Wingst aufgenommen?
> !



Juppa, auf die Bilder wollte ich verlinken.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Mai 2008)

snody schrieb:


> Juppa, auf die Bilder wollte ich verlinken.



Ha! Ok - danke. Schöne Bilder sind sie auch.


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Mai 2008)

Wingst Forst fand ich ganz nett. Ich habe Feldwege genommen wenn möglich Das war schön - so viele Wildvögel habe ich noch nie gesehen - ganz unterschiedliche, große und kleine. Die Fasanen können einen ziemlich schrecken wenn sie plötzlich abheben mit einem Schrei.

Bin ohne Karte einfach gefahren nach Wingst. Die Schilder sind dafür ganz gut 







In Wingst habe ich den weg nach Candeberge genommen, weil es etwas bergauf ging. Von der Strasse habe ich den Forst und Trails gleich gefunden. Am besten waren die verwilderten Pferdewege 






(weiss nicht ob man die fahren darf, aber ich habe weit und breit keine Leute - geschweige Pferde- gesehen). 

Hügelig war es dort und gar nicht schlecht. Es gab viele verschiedene Trails, auch eins mit faustgroßen Steine gedeckt. Andere waren sehr sandig,  einige eher sumpfig. Ich bin froh, das ich mein RAd mitgenommen habe. OK, es gab nicht so viel offroad aber viele Dorfstrassen sind so gut wie autofrei. Ein angenehmer unterschied zu Berlin.


----------

